# Timing



## Danjo (Oct 21, 2008)

Leo Fong just wrote an article that I found interesting. I also happen to agree with it. Here it is:

*TIMING:* Someone once said, &#8220;Timing is everything!&#8221; As I look back and look ahead, I totally agree. Whether it be in business, martial arts, relationships and many other &#8220;life spaces&#8221;; timing plays an important role in the proficiency content of that particular &#8220;life space.&#8221; Down through the years, people unfamiliar with the essence of martial arts would ask me the question, &#8220;Which style or system is the best? Can a boxer beat a wrestler, kicker beat a puncher?&#8221; In my early years I had to ramble around for an answer. Only in recent years I have come to the conclusion that styles and systems are secondary. If a person has timing, whatever the style or system; it will work. It really has nothing to do with quantity of techniques as much as it has to do with quality of the technique. 

Back in the late 50&#8217;s I was operating a martial arts school with Raymond Yee in Sacramento. He taught Jiu Jitsu, was also a classmate of Wally Jay when both lived in Hawaii. I taught Western boxing. One day someone informed me that Tracy&#8217;s Kenpo is opening a studio in town. I was curious as to what they taught. Martial arts schools were rare in those days. It didn&#8217;t take long for Al Tracy to fill his studio with students. I was really interested in what Kenpo was all about. Al explained to me his system has over 200 techniques; that each technique covers about every conceivable attack possible. When I left I was a little envious and confused. I was torn between joining his studio and abandoning my boxing skills for a radical overhaul of my martial arts focus. Months later someone told me that two Kenpo students went to Sam&#8217;s Hof-Brau on 18th and Jay Street in Sacramento, California. When they walked into the Hof-Brau, they immediately walked over to an old man bent over drinking a beer. 
There were several empty beer bottles sitting in front of him. No doubt he had been on a drinking binge for a while. The two Kenpo kids walked up to the bar and started a conversation with the semi-inebriated guy. One word led to another and the old guy put his beer down and walks out the door with the two Kenpo kids behind him. When the three were outside, the two Kenpo kids got into a horse stance and try to attack the old drunk. Quick as lightning the old man side step, threw a left hook and down went Kenpo kid one. The second Kenpo kid charged in with a feeble kick, the old man again side step and let go a left hook and down went Kenpo kid two. The old man walks back into the Hof-Brau and finished his beer. Days later some of the patrons at the Hof-Brau mentioned that the old man was a &#8220;washed up professional fighter&#8221; who use to fight on the under card in boxing matches in the late 40&#8217;s and early 50&#8217;s at the Sacramento Civic Auditorium across the street from Sam&#8217;s Hof-Brau. It is my own feeling that timing played an important role in teaching those two troublemakers a lesson. Timing is important in all areas of life. Life challenges us to find ways to develop a sense of timing in all we do. &#8211;Leo Fong


----------



## sjansen (Oct 21, 2008)

Thank you for the story I am going to use it in my class this week.

Scott


----------



## ackks10 (Oct 21, 2008)

i agree, great story


----------



## Jdokan (Oct 21, 2008)

Fully agree....that's how I ended up married...:whip1:


----------



## kenpo3631 (Oct 21, 2008)

Awesome story! 

Reminds me of what my instructor told me once about mindset when dealing with opponent's so as to not under estimate their ability, which was to _assume they know just as much if not more than you, and that they're better at it_.

Thanks Danjo!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Oct 22, 2008)

Great article. It made something click in my head just now (at 7:45am EST) . Always good stuff Danjo

B


----------



## ackks10 (Oct 22, 2008)

KempoGuy06 said:


> Great article. It made something click in my head just now (at 7:45am EST) . Always good stuff Danjo
> 
> B




hey KempoGuy06 that's not when you shake your head that you hear the clicking is it, i hope not,,,just having fun :angel:


----------



## marlon (Oct 22, 2008)

great article Danjo.  Does anyone want to share what they think are the best methods to train timing?

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Oct 22, 2008)

ackks10 said:
			
		

> hey KempoGuy06 that's not when you shake your head that you hear the clicking is it, i hope not,,,just having fun



very funny 

B


----------



## OnAQuest (Oct 28, 2008)

Great story and I fully agree.

That's one of the things that attracted me to the schol I'm in.  They focus on timing....timing...and timing.

In the beginning I was wondering why we wern't learning our forms and self defense techniques.

It seemed that 90% of our class time was Timing, Endurance and Basics training.

I've been a Yellow Belt for over a month and haven't learned 1 part of my form or self defense techniques. (At first this confused me being new..)

This last saturday however, I participated in my first tournament. (Mens, beginner sparring division for ages 18+ and up)

I took 1st place in my division and my opponents never scored a point on me.

All of that Timing training, and I was simply faster. They'd bring their legs up and I was already on top of their thighs pushing them down and following up.

Even as a new Yellow Belt.

I am in complete agreeance.

Timing is everything. 

I'm no longer concerned with belt progression (even though my goal is Black Belt and beyond), and I'm fully committed to my schools teachings.

Justin


----------



## marlon (Oct 28, 2008)

OnAQuest said:


> Great story and I fully agree.
> 
> That's one of the things that attracted me to the schol I'm in. They focus on timing....timing...and timing.
> 
> ...


 

Sound great.  what did you do to practice / learn timing?

marlon


----------



## OnAQuest (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey Marlon,

We did tons and tons of drills. Sometimes solo, but mostly with other students charging us with either blastmasters or just sparring gear. We worked a lot of blitzes, and defensive side kicks. We practice a lot of "rushing in as soon as the leg goes down", and a lot of "combos" and then rotating out with our back leg to change the angle of the fight.

Granted this is just my experience as a yellow belt, the advanced belts go through a lot more.

My eyes and ears are open!

Justin


----------



## marlon (Oct 31, 2008)

OnAQuest said:


> Hey Marlon,
> 
> We did tons and tons of drills. Sometimes solo, but mostly with other students charging us with either blastmasters or just sparring gear. We worked a lot of blitzes, and defensive side kicks. We practice a lot of "rushing in as soon as the leg goes down", and a lot of "combos" and then rotating out with our back leg to change the angle of the fight.
> 
> ...



nice. was this for the inital strike at the beginnign of a fight or point sparring or ddi it work well into controlling the attacker and in the middle of things when the person may not be `blasting`` in

marlon


----------



## OnAQuest (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Marlon,

Great question, and at my level they were mostly training me for the "Initial Strike in a fight or point sparring"

I'm testing for my Orange Belt next week and the new things I've learned in the last month and a half have been:

1. To keep my hands up! (I had to get kicked in the ribs and smacked in the head a few times to learn this)

2. How to fight 2 people against me, by positioning them so that I only have to defend against 1 at a time.

3. I've learned a little bit about deflecting incoming attacks and creating openings. (I'm having fun with the timing on this one....sweeping legs out and turning their bodies towards me)

4. Learning how to combine defensive kicks and creating openings to strike with my hands.

**Overall I feel that I'm slightly limited by my flexibility at this time (or lack thereof) and I'm practicing several times a week by placing my legs up against a wall and allowing gravity to pull down on them so that perhaps one day I will be able to do the splits.**

**My Cardio, and Speed have increased a ton. I came into Martial Arts at a bruising 247lbs at 6'3 (I was bench pressing 315lbs for reps of 3-5).....over the last four months I have cut my weight down to 228lbs (bench pressing 285lbs for reps of 8), and all I can say is .....I feel MUCH better physically!!!!**

I know as always that I have much to learn, and when I'm in class I'm a literal sponge. At 31 years old I feel almost like a kid again!!

After testing and achieving my Orange Belt in a little over a week from now, I intend to register for my second tournament, and it will be my last time competing in the Mens 18+ Sparring Beginner Division. (Hopefully I can take home a second 1st place trophy, but either way I will go in to learn and grow)

After the tournament it will be back to training for the next several months in order to achieve my Purple Belt. (Then it's on to the intermediate sparring!!!!)

Talk to you later,

OnAQuest


----------



## Danjo (Dec 1, 2008)

OnAQuest said:


> Hi Marlon,
> 
> Great question, and at my level they were mostly training me for the "Initial Strike in a fight or point sparring"
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like you've got some good training going on there. I wouldn't worry overly much about doing the splits. Most of the guys that do those end up with joint problems. Bob Wall, Chuck Norris and Bill Wallace had all had hip-replacement surgury, so it does take it's toll, and at your height, I wouldn't think it neccessary for you to do the splits and still kick high. 

Just a thought.


----------



## marlon (Dec 1, 2008)

OnAQuest said:


> Hi Marlon,
> 
> Great question, and at my level they were mostly training me for the "Initial Strike in a fight or point sparring"
> 
> ...


 
Always remain a kid!!  It sounds like you have some good training going on there.  enjoy

Marlon


----------



## OnAQuest (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks guys!

And duly noted Danjo on the whole "splits" concept.


----------

